# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن >  تبدیل اعداد فارسی به انگلیسی در هنگام نوشتن در فرم

## mohsen00

درود 

یک مشکلی با اعداد فارسی در قسمت ورود شماره موبایل دارم که اگه کسی با اعداد فارسی تایپ کنه کد فعالسازی براش ارسال نمیشه 

کد جاوا اسکریپت میخاستم که هنگام نوشتن شماره فارسی در فیلد شماره به انگلیسی تبدیل بشه 

کسی میتونه کمکم کنه

تشکر

----------


## shahin53

من خودم از روشی مشابه روش زیر برای تبدیل اعداد فارسی به انگلیسی استفاده می کنم:

https://codereview.stackexchange.com...nglish-numbers

اگه نتونستید چیزی که می خواید رو پیاده کنید بگید تا بیشتر توضیح بدم

----------

